# My Truffles needs....



## Bethi7 (Mar 9, 2009)

SEND aLETTER TO TRUFFLES!!!!! He wants something from someone and it could be more than just from me, so right Truffles a letter:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 9, 2009)

What's Truffles address?

Susan


----------



## Bethi7 (Mar 9, 2009)

All you have to do is right a letter on the reply and i'll tell him he has fan mail.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Truffles! 

What are you up to today? My owner had to go to school and do heaps of work but I got to relax and watch the clouds move. One was in the shape of a bunny!

Hope to write soon,

Inky


----------



## Bethi7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Inky,

my owner scratched my tummy. Then she gave me a kiss. Mommy treats me like a baby!

Truffles


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Truffles,

It's me Buttercup, I had a good day. Mommie gave me some Sunflower seeds, Yum Yum.

I also had a photo shoot with me in my St Patricks Day Outfit. Mommie has to put them on here soon.

Hugs 

Buttercup


----------



## Bethi7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Buttercup,

i'm about to hit the hay, i'm only like 1 month, buts i a big boy. I'll talks to you 2morrow,

Truffles:happyrabbit:



P.S.

My mommy said once her friend gets a bun, we could have play dates, and really have dates and might have babies!!!!!!! but i not sure......


----------



## irishlops (May 26, 2009)

i really really dont recomend breeding or um... having fun, i lost all my 3 babies- caramel


----------



## kirbyultra (May 26, 2009)

Truffles,
hi i'm Kirby the King bun. i sit around all day keeping watch over the kingdom. all is calm with the mommy the slave and the Sir Toby around. they do a good job making sure the land is clean. when you are in the country, swing by my castle. i will be sure to serve you some royal pellets.

-Kirby


----------



## Bethi7 (May 27, 2009)

I'll want pellets! yummy! and thier ROYAL! i GONNA TELL MOMMY TO BRING ME VISIT!

Truffles


----------



## angelh (May 27, 2009)

Hewwo Twuffols! 

(Mummie: TRuffles, babie. With an "R")

That's what I said, Mummie, Twuffols! 

*ehem* Anyway. How are you? Wow I'm impwessed, you have fanmail! How does it feel like, being a star? Do you have your own twailer, like Lucy does? Do you have the shiny blinky mirror that people-stars use to put on their make-up? 

Baibai Twuffols! I'll wite to you again  



:tonguewiggle(licking the stamp)


----------



## Bethi7 (May 27, 2009)

I LIVESES IN A JIANT 2 STOWY HOWSE. i GETS PAMPEREDEDED. Its is awwwwwwwwsum. 

Truffles

(not twoffles)


----------



## nicolevins (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey Truffles, it's Jenni here I hope you feel better 
:headflick:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Truffles, our names are Eclipse, Leo, Blue, Clover and Fiver. Eclipse's mummy was called Truffles, she passed away not too long ago, she misses her lots.
We hope that you are well and are having lots of fun binkying around your bunny kingdom.
Me (Leo) and Blue were outside today in our strange square shaped playroom it was a fun change from our normal house, we were having great fun until this strange fluttery creature flew in and landed on my head, I must have jumped the highest I have ever jumped!
We were wondering if you play outside and if you have any adventures you can share with us?
Lots of love
Leo, Blue, Eclipse, Clover and Fiver :brownbunny


----------

